# عشرون مهارة تجعلك محبوبا



## sara A (20 يوليو 2008)

1-ابدأ بالسلام والتحية فهي تطمئن القلوب
2-ابتسم فالابتسامة مفعولها سحري
3-اظهر الاهتمام للاخرين وعاملهم كما تحب ان يعاملوك
4-شارك النـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس افـــــــــــــــراحهم
5-اقض حاجات الاخرين تصل لقلوبهم
6-عليك بالعفو عن الزلات وتغليب روح التسامح
7-تفقد الغائب واسال عنة ضمان لكسب الود
8-لا تبخل بالهدية ولو قل ثمنها فقيمتها معنوية
9-اظهر الحب وصرح بة فكلمات الحب تأسر القلوب
10-تفنن في تقديم النصيحة ولا تجعلها فضيحة
11-حدث الاخرين في مجال اهتمامتهم
12-كن متفائلا وابعث البشري فيمن حولك
13-امدح الاخرين اذا احسنوا ولكن لا تبالغ فتصبح منافقا
14-اتقن كلماتك فالكلمة المناسبة ما احسنها
15-تواضع فالناس تنفر ممن يتعالي عليهم
16-تجنب تصيد عيوب الناس وانشغل باصلاح عيوبك
17-تعلم فن الانصات فالناس تحب من يصغي اليها
18-وسع دائرة معارفك واكسب في كل يوم صديق
19-اسع لتنويع تخصصاتك واهتماماتك
20-اذا قدمت معروفا لا تنتظر مقابل لة
منقول​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكورة اختى الفاضلة على الموضوع الرائع والنصائح


                     الغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة



انها اروع من وصية ام لإبنتها 


   شكرا


----------



## Esther (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عشرون مهارة تجعلك محبوبا*

ميرسى جدا جدا يا ساره على الموضوع الجميل ده 
الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروعة والجمال*
*شكرا جدا لتعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم وتمتعنا اكتر بمواضيعك الجميلة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عشرون مهارة تجعلك محبوبا*

ميررسى يا ساره وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## dodi lover (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: عشرون مهارة تجعلك محبوبا*

اتمنى من الله ان يجتمع بى هذا 

ميرسى يا سارة


----------



## sara A (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المرور وربنا يباركم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عشرون مهارة تجعلك محبوبا*

*مرسية اوى ياسارة على النصائح الغالية دى ​*


----------



## ناريمان (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عشرون مهارة تجعلك محبوبا*

*ميرسي كتير علي النصائح الغالية 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عشرون مهارة تجعلك محبوبا*

*نصائح رائعة ميرسى يا قمر
مواضيعك لذيذة بجد*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

*عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس 

*

1. ابتسم ,فالابتسامة مفعولها سحري وفيها استمالة للقلوب. 

2. اهتم بالاخرين وشاركهم افراحهم وعامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك 

3. لا تبخل بالهدية ولو قلّ سعرها ,فقيمتها معنوية اكثر من مادية. 

4. اظهر الحب وصرّح به فكلمات الود تأسر القلوب . 

5. كن متفائلاً وابعث البشرى لمن حولك .. 

6. امدح الآخرين إذا احسنوا فالمدح أثره في النفس ولكن لا تبالغ . 

7. انتق كلماتك ,, ترتفع مكانتك فالكلمة الحسنه خير وسيلة لاستمالة القلوب..

8. تواضع فالناس تنفر ممن يستعلي عليهم . 

9. تجنب تصيُّد عيوب الآخرين وانشغل بإصلاح عيوبك . 

10. تعلم فن الإنصات فالناس تحب من يصغي لها .. ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

*. اظهر الحب وصرّح به فكلمات الود تأسر القلوب .


مرسي كوكو علي الوصايا الروووعه دي


وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## H O P A (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

*اظهر الحب وصرّح به فكلمات الود تأسر القلوب . 

احلي جملة قريتها ....

شكراً يا كوكو ....​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



mikel coco قال:


> *. اظهر الحب وصرّح به فكلمات الود تأسر القلوب .*​
> 
> 
> *مرسي كوكو علي الوصايا الروووعه دي*​
> ...


 
مرسىىىى على مروورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



!!!h.o.p.a!!! قال:


> *اظهر الحب وصرّح به فكلمات الود تأسر القلوب . ​*
> 
> _*احلي جملة قريتها ....*_​
> 
> _*شكراً يا كوكو ....*_​


 
مرسىىىى على مروورك يا باشا  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

*شكرا" حبيبي كوكو
على اوصايا المهمة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



kokoman قال:


> 7. انتق كلماتك ,, ترتفع مكانتك فالكلمة الحسنه خير وسيلة لاستمالة القلوب..​
> 8. تواضع فالناس تنفر ممن يستعلي عليهم . ​
> 9. تجنب تصيُّد عيوب الآخرين وانشغل بإصلاح عيوبك . ​
> 
> 10. تعلم فن الإنصات فالناس تحب من يصغي لها .. ​


*موضوع جميل يا كوكو*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



كليمو قال:


> *شكرا" حبيبي كوكو*​
> *على اوصايا المهمة*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كوكو*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## nonaa (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

محبه الناس تحتاج فعلا الوصايا العشر يا مااااااااااان
لنحقق قول الكتاب
"رابح النفوس حكيم"
شكرا يا ماااااااان على موضوعك الجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشر وصايا تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sosana (2 فبراير 2009)

*اختار لنفسك روشتة حياتك*

الروشتة الاولى


1. ابتسم ,فالابتسامة مفعولها سحري وفيها استمالة للقلوب.

2. اهتم بالاخرين وشاركهم افراحهم وعامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك

3. لا تبخل بالهدية ولو قلّ سعرها ,فقيمتها معنوية اكثر من مادية.

4. اظهر الحب وصرّح به فكلمات الود تأسر القلوب .

5. كن متفائلاً وابعث البشره والفرح لكل من حولك ..

6. امدح الآخرين إذا احسنوا فالمدح له أثره في النفس ولكن لا تبالغ .

7. انتق كلماتك ,, ترتفع مكانتك فالكلمة الحسنه خير وسيلة لاستمالة القلوب..

8. تواضع فالناس تنفر ممن يستعلي عليهم .

9. تجنب تصيُّد عيوب الآخرين وانشغل بإصلاح عيوبك .

10. تعلم فن الإنصات فالناس تحب من يصغي لها ..


روشتة طبيب
اخصائى الفرح والمحبة لكل الناس

++++++++++++++++++++

الروشتة التانية


*فكر فى نفسك ...

*تكلم عن نفسك كثيرا..

*استعمال كلمة انا كثيرا ...

*اظهر ذاتك امام الاخرين...

*توقع ان تكون محبوبا من الجميع ...

*كن حسودا...كن غيورا ...كن متشككا...

*لا تعفر لاحد ..لا تثق باحد الا نفسك

*لا تنس خدماتك التى قدمتها للاخرين ...

*افرح بمديح الناس لك .



روشتة طبيب
اخصائى الحزن والتعاسة والكابة


وعليك بقى انت الاختيار
خد الروشتة الى تنسبك والى انت حاسس انك محتاجها
وطبعا مفيش شك انى احنا اولاد المحبة والسلام
لانى الهنا وابونا وملكنا هو الله المحبة وملك السلام​
منقوووووووووول​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اختار لنفسك روشتة حياتك*

*شكرا ياجميل علي الروشتات
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعبك​*


----------



## sosana (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اختار لنفسك روشتة حياتك*

ميرسي اووووووي يا بيشو على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اختار لنفسك روشتة حياتك*

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا سوسانا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اختار لنفسك روشتة حياتك*

شكرا سوسنة
على الروشتة الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اختار لنفسك روشتة حياتك*

موضوع جميل جداااااااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## sosana (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اختار لنفسك روشتة حياتك*

ميرسي اووووووي يا

مايكل
وليم
ملكة

على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2009)

*عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*





1- أبدأ الآخرين              بالسلام والتحية , ففي السلام تهيئة وتطمين للطرف الآخر .. 

2-              ابتسم, فالابتسامة مفعولها سحري وفيها استمالة للقلوب. 

3- أظهر              الاهتمام والتقدير للطرف الآخر وعامل الناس كما تحب ان يعاملوك .              

4- للناس أفراح وأتراح فشاركهم في النفوس.

5- اقض حاجات الآخرين              تصل إلى قلوبهم فالنفوس تميل إلى من يقضي حاجاتها. 

6- عليك بالعفو              عن الزلات وتغليب نفسية التسامح.

7- في تفقد الغائب والسؤال عنه              ضمان لكسب الود واستجذاب القلوب.

8- لاتبخل بالهدية ولو قلّ سعرها,              فقيمتها معنويه اكثر من مادية. 

9- اظهر الحب وصرّح به فكلمات الود              تأسر القلوب.

10- تفنن في تقديم النصيحة ولاتجعلها فضيحة.

11-              حدث الآخرين بمجال اهتمامهم فالفرد يميل إلى من يحاوره في مدار اهتمام              .

12- كن ايجابياً متفائلاً وابعث البشرى لمن حولك ... 

13- امدح              الآخرين إذا احسنوا فالمدح أثره في النفس ولكن لاتبالغ.

14- انتق              كلماتك,, ترتفع مكانتك فالكلمة الحسنه خير وسيلة لاستمالة              القلوب..

15- تواضع فالناس تنفر ممن يستعلي عليهم.

16- تجنب              تصيُّد عيوب الآخرين وانشغل بإصلاح عيوبك. 

17- تعلم فن الإنصات              فالناس تحب من يصغي لها. 

18- وسع دائرة معارفك واكسب في كل يوم              صديق. 

19- اسع لتنويع تخصصاتك واهتماماتك تتسع دائرة معارفك              وصداقاتك.

20- اذا قدمت معروفاً لشخص ما لا تنتظر منه              مقابل.
​
​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

شكرا بيبو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا بيبو 
تستحقي علية تقيم 

مرسي يا قمر

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

*نصايح جمييييلة جدا كلها
شكرا اكتير
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

موضوع جميل يا بيبو 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع والنصائح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

*موضوع متميز عن جد
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر على الموضوع والنصائح
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



> شكرا بيبو
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود



شكرااااااااااا ياوليم كتير لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



> موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكرا ياكليمو كتير لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



> موضوع جميل جدا يا بيبو
> تستحقي علية تقيم
> 
> مرسي يا قمر
> ...



مرسي ياراجعه ياقمراية لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



> نصايح جمييييلة جدا كلها
> شكرا اكتير



مرسي كتير ياجوجو لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



> موضوع جميل يا بيبو
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع والنصائح
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك



مرسي كتير ياكوكو لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



> موضوع متميز عن جد
> ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر على الموضوع والنصائح
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما



مرسي كتير ياسيمون ياقمراية لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

موضوعك جميل جدا يا بيبو
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*



> موضوعك جميل جدا يا بيبو
> ميرسى ليكى



مرسي ياكوكي ياقمر لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

*موضوع رووووعة يا بوبا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: عشرين مهارة تجعلك محبوبا بين الناس*

*


			موضوع رووووعة يا بوبا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسي ياروكا ياعسل كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 فبراير 2010)

طبعا اهم الجمل المهمه 
شكرا ليكي يا ساره​


----------

